# Muscle pains, hoping someone can relate



## ceecee (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi!
i've been suffering from dp and an anxiety disorder(hypochondria) for about a year now. In that year i've had my fair share of muscle pains but these days they are more intense and in more places at the same time. it's in my lower back, my legs, my calfs and ankles, my ribs, my shoulders, neck and arms. Basically everywhere besides my big toe. I've already been to my GP and all she gives me is painkillers. In two weeks i have an appointment with a rheumatologist whose gonna take a look at me but due to my health anxiety, it's nearly impossible to get through the day without worrying myself sick. i take oxazepam and diclofenac for pain but they can only do so much. i've had blood work and a bunch of tests done and besides a small infection, nothing really came out of it. I'm trying to keep going and moving but due to corona and general Depression and fear, i don't get out much and just spend my days being terrified of my own body(hence dp) I'm hoping that someone might be able to relate to this. It would help me not to worry as much about this being a terrifying life-threatening disease, or something as life-altering as MS or ALS (which I'm completely terrified of)
I've already done my fair share of research in good ol' google and i feel like fibromyalgia might be a possibility. It's really hard to diagnose however so i'm hoping someone reads this and recognizes it!

Thanks for reading all this and i wish you all the best of luck with your own process!!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi,

That's good you are getting tests done. Yes it's possible you have some sort of condition, but if you have health anxiety there is a big chance you are jumping to conclusions and imagining you have the worst thing you can find on good ol' Google!

Of course get checked for anything serious, but it's more likely to be something mundane. Now that I'm getting older I sometimes get aches and pains from inflammation depending on what I've been eating, which can be exacerbated by stress and nervous tension.

I also think there can be a connection between things like depression and muscular pain, because our body has natural pain-killers like serotonin, and when we are depressed these are depleted, so we feel every ache much more strongly. Along with a good multi-vitamin, I often take a supplement called 5HTP, which is an over-the-counter antidepressant, for muscular pain, and you mentioned you are depressed. If you get treated for depression you may find the pain subsides.

There are other ways of increasing endorphins, such as with exercise, although I appreciate you might have to start gently with something like walking if you are in a lot of discomfort.

Anyway, just a few thoughts on the subject.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Walk for 35 minutes at least three times a week. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been taking magnesium daily lately and noticed all my muscle pain has gone. It's a common deficiency. My mental health has improved too.


----------

